# sysctl option reported not exists on start



## goody_goody (May 7, 2009)

Dear all

before install squid I going through books, where it was recommended to enable following options in /etc/sysctl.conf, but when i do it and restart the machine error message "kernel option does not exists" is displayed. 

options that report error:

#option IPFIREWALL
#options IPDIVERT

#options MAXFILES=8192
#options MAXFILESPERPROC=4096
#options NMBCLUSTERS=16384


I am using 7.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0.

further i would be grateful if someone tell me how can i verify the changes made in sysctl.conf file without restart. and how can i reload the changes made in sysctl.conf file.


With Regards,
.Goody.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

This does not belong in sysctl.conf, it belongs in a kernel configuration file and requires a rebuild/reinstall of the kernel.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

The variables can be set without a kernel rebuild.. But it will need to be added to /boot/loader.conf:


```
kern.maxfiles=8192
kern.maxfilesperproc=4096
kern.ipc.nmbclusters=16384
```

IPFIREWALL and IPDIVERT are loaded automatically when you turn on the firewall in /etc/rc.conf


----------

